# Offre de cadre dogmatique



## Manuel xx

Buon pomeriggio!!!

Chiedo il vostro aiuto per la traduzione di questa frase. Ho fatto mille tentativi ma non sono riuscito ad arrivare ad una frase di senso compiuto in italiano.

Parte precedente:
["Et puisque ce lien subtil à ce que nous appelons, faute di mieux, la divinité apparaît dans la dynamique de l’imaginaire sous la forme de « l’enfant intérieur », « l’enfant divin » comme le nomme Jung, il n’est peut-être pas déplacé de rappeler l’expression triviale qui affirme qu’en déchirant les images « on a jeté le bébé avec l’eau sale de la baignoire »."]

Frase in questione: "Comme il paraît commode de se libérer de ce que chaque religion, dans sa spécificité, offre de cadre dogmatique, de rituels reçus comme des contraintes, comme le reflet dévitalisé de l'intention sublime qui les a inspirés."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Manu,

Dato che non lo hai fatto, butto giù un prima traduzione, alla buona, per vedere dove ci siano i problemi."Quanto pare comodo liberarsi da quel che ogni religione offre, nella propria specificità, di quadro dogmatico, di rituali percepiti come delle costrizioni, come il riflesso senza vita del sublime intento che li ha ispirati".​Adesso, indicami tu gli errori, inesatezze, ecc.    Poi ne parliamo. Va bene?


----------



## Manuel xx

Allora... dopo averci riflettuto ancora un po' forse sono riuscito a formularla con un senso.
Innanzitutto "IN quanto" oppure "siccome".

"In quanto/siccome appare comodo liberarsi dal quadro dogmatico e dai rituali percepiti come delle costrizioni, come il riflesso senza vita del sublime intento che li ha ispirati, che ogni religione, nella propria specificità, offre."


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, secondo me, "Comme il est commode de ..." = "C'est très/tellement commode de ..."


----------



## Manuel xx

E quindi? Non vuol dire proprio "è comodo/pratico"???


----------



## matoupaschat

> Frase in questione: "Comme il paraît commode de se libérer de ce que chaque religion, dans sa spécificité, offre de cadre dogmatique, de rituels reçus comme des contraintes, comme le reflet dévitalisé de l'intention sublime qui les a inspirés."


Non mi ero reso conto della mancanza di un punto esclamativo alla fine della frase... Così, mi trovi d'accordo con la tua traduzione:


Manuel xx said:


> "In quanto/siccome appare comodo liberarsi dal quadro dogmatico e dai rituali percepiti come delle costrizioni, come il riflesso senza vita del sublime intento che li ha ispirati, che ogni religione, nella propria specificità, offre."



Bon weekend


----------

